# Singled out for not offering to volunteer



## april fregd (Jul 7, 2011)

I am a sous chef at a fine dining restaurant and work well over 40 hours in four days.  Starting Thursday evening to Sunday nite.  Yeah, I am tired after that but love the next 3 days off.

On Tues and Thurs I drive 1.5 hours to attend a cooking class at the four seasons offered by the local community college.  One the first class the head of the culinary program came in and asked for volunteers for function.  Everyone offered but me.  Then the next class the chef asked if anyone would help at his restaurant, The Grainery.  Once again everyone raised their hands. 

I am sorry but I don't need it on my resume.  I am tired already from work and I don't live in town but drive 3 hours for each class.  

So, I am being singled out for not wanting to help.  

Do you offer your services for free?  Do you volunteer?  I think I am just going to pull chef aside and explain that I am a work sous and tired already.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I always volunteered for worthwhile causes whenever I could

        . I am now retired and am a senior citizen and still volunteer 6 hous or more a week in a no kill  animal shelter. Helping the public find the right animal for adoption.


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2011)

My wife and I work full time and teach cooking to 4H kids on weekends. If you volunteer you will meet some of the nicest people in the world and you might even land that dream job by volunteering.


----------



## april fregd (Jul 7, 2011)

I already sew custom clothes for Make a wish families going to Disney and have done this for about 5 years.  Giving is so rewarding but I can't go up to the town with the class to help out because I have work already, a SN child at home. I don't feel a need to explain my life to the other students.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If you do not want to participate, it's ok.

Volenteering and care givinging is something very different from the norm. You should never feel guilty.

I would like to offer that there is no other feeling in life so good as to give.

Pan


----------



## april fregd (Jul 7, 2011)

I do feel guilty but I do make expensive clothing for Make a Wish clothing.  It is made directly for the family and the children.  I find giving in that way very rewarding!  I wish I had more of me to give but in my later years of life I have learned to only make commitments that I can fulfill.  For now sewing is more than enough.

My job ends soon and then I can consider giving more to the community.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think you need to explain to anyone, you already work your shift, you live out of town, don't feel bad. ................ ChefBillyB


----------



## april fregd (Jul 7, 2011)

I did very quick today tell the Chef that I am very tired from work.  I didn't cover that I have SN child at home or that I already sew for Make a Wish.  Heck he is busy and doesn't need to hear my life.  He was very kind to say that it isn't a problem at all and said something in addition to make me smile and laugh.  

I am not singled out for not volunteering, I knows better to say yes to something I can't do.  Thanks for all the good support and suggestions.


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to make those clothes. That is an awesome thing you do.  Good luck with the classes


----------

